# Shooting Fish from a moving boat!



## R y a n

Have you seen this new version of shooting fish out the back of a moving boat?

This is crazy cool!

http://release.theplatform.com/content. ... e=Unknown'

Ryan

.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I have a DVD called Extremem Aerial Bowfishing...pretty sweet. :beer:

I think I'd like to try it with a shotgun though. Might have a tad higher hit percentage :sniper:


----------



## fishless

I never get to do anything fun like that :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21

I totally agree with DuckSlayer!!! You wouldnt have to buy clays and you would be helping the lakes and rivers! But would feel a little bad for the people swimming downstream!!! NOT I could think of nothing more fun!!!!


----------



## alwayshuntin

it is so fun. we did this year. it is the hardest thing i have ever tired. i seen the ariel bowfishing dvd and we were like how hard is that. after shooting till my arm was tired and no fish i give anyone that could jit them credit. i cant wait till next summer. everone should try it. i am addicted.
have fun and aim low


----------

